# Grafikkarte stört Airflow? welche Lüfterposition? Ober- oder Unterdruck?



## jonasXDD (9. Mai 2013)

*Grafikkarte stört Airflow? welche Lüfterposition? Ober- oder Unterdruck?*

Hallo,

1. Ist es besser einen Überdruck oder einen Unterdruck zu haben?

2. Stört eine große Grafikkarte den Airflow?, ist es dann besser auch in die Seitenwand einen Lüfter einzubauen?

MfG Jonas


----------



## Gast0707215 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Grafikkarte stört Airflow? welche Lüfterposition? Ober- oder Unterdruck?*

also ich kann mir vorstellen (sicher weiß ich es aber nicht), dass es besser ist, unterdruck zu haben als überdruck:


weil wenn man mehr luft rein als rausbläst, gibt es hotspots im case und der luftstrom kommt unter anderem zum erliegen.

bei unterdruck wird mehr raus als rein geblasen, was eigentlich keine negativen aspekte hat ?!



eine große gpu kann den airflow definitiv stören. ist z.b. in der front ein lüfter unten eingebaut, dann kommt die große und lange gpu und hinten oben/oben wird rausgeblasen so kann kein luftstrom aufrecht erhalten werden da sie den airflow quasi "teilt"

unter der obigen bedingung kann ich mir vorstellen, dass ein seitenlüfter sinn machen würde, da dann ja eh kein airflow vorhanden ist, der dadurch gestört werden kann.


----------



## Adi1 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Grafikkarte stört Airflow? welche Lüfterposition? Ober- oder Unterdruck?*

Die Frage, ob ein Über- oder Unterdruck besser ist, ist völlig irrelevant.

Es kommt darauf an, dass ein vernünftiger Airflow im Case herrscht. Du könntest ja erst einmal Deine Hardware/Temps posten, bevor wir hier Tipps geben .


----------



## jonasXDD (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Grafikkarte stört Airflow? welche Lüfterposition? Ober- oder Unterdruck?*

Ne geht nicht, da ich noch überlege wie ich die Lüftung in einem neune PC machen soll, hab ihn ja noch nicht bestellt oder so.


----------



## acidburn1811 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Grafikkarte stört Airflow? welche Lüfterposition? Ober- oder Unterdruck?*

am besten so zumindest wird es meist so empfohlen


----------



## jonasXDD (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Grafikkarte stört Airflow? welche Lüfterposition? Ober- oder Unterdruck?*

Ja, aber eine sehr lange/große Grafikkarte würde das Gehäuse doch in der Mitte teilen und die Luft  könnte nicht nach hinten-oben fließen.


----------



## acidburn1811 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Grafikkarte stört Airflow? welche Lüfterposition? Ober- oder Unterdruck?*

heise luft steigt nach oben 

was hast den für ein Gehäuse ?

da du warscheinlich ein lüfter ins seitenteil baun kannst sollte der die luft rein pusten


----------



## jonasXDD (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Grafikkarte stört Airflow? welche Lüfterposition? Ober- oder Unterdruck?*

Das Gehäuse will ich nehmen: Cooler Master CM Storm Trooper (SGC-5000-KKN1-GP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## acidburn1811 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Grafikkarte stört Airflow? welche Lüfterposition? Ober- oder Unterdruck?*

die vorn sollten die luft ins case drücken 
die auf der seite ( bild 2 ) bei den Cd/Hdd´s sollten die lüft ins case drücken bzw nach hinten ,
der hintere drückt die luft wieder aus´n case und die oben natürlich auch wieder raus 

hab schon kleinere case mit weniger lüfter betrieben 

Hab zwar ein wassergekühltes Sys aber es läuft zur zeit passiv (ohne lüfter ) ohne probleme

kann mir nicht vorstelln das da irgendwelche temp probleme bekost es sei dem du betreibst ein SLI / Crosfire System


----------



## jonasXDD (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Grafikkarte stört Airflow? welche Lüfterposition? Ober- oder Unterdruck?*

Also sollte ich den Seitenlüfter erstmal weglassen und es mit Unterdruck + Staubfiltern probieren.


----------



## acidburn1811 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Grafikkarte stört Airflow? welche Lüfterposition? Ober- oder Unterdruck?*

wie so unterdruck ? 

Die Staubfilter haben ja nix mit der kühlung zu tun,durch das wird nix beeinträchtigt ( wenn überhaupt so minimal das man es nicht wirklich mitbekommt ) 

wenn du dich an das bild hälst was ich reingestellt hab wirst du keine probleme bekommen. die lüfter auf der seite drücken halt die luft nach hinten.

Mit HWMonitor kannst du die Temp´s im auge behalten.Probierst es aus ob die brauchst oder nicht.


----------



## jonasXDD (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Grafikkarte stört Airflow? welche Lüfterposition? Ober- oder Unterdruck?*

Auf mehreren Seiten habe ich gelesen, dass Unterdruck effektiver ist, aber mehr Staub angezogen wir.


----------



## acidburn1811 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Grafikkarte stört Airflow? welche Lüfterposition? Ober- oder Unterdruck?*

Hab da drüber noch nix gelesen oder hab´s bis her überlesen  ^^

Ok,wenn der Rechner auf´n Teppich oder Bodern steht kann ich das wiederum verstehn was sich den auch von allein erklärt weil die Luft ja von unten nach oben durch case geht.

Aber dafür hast ja die Staubfilter,ich zieh wenn lüfter verbaut sind feinkniestrümpfe drüber ^^
ist im den sinn das gleiche kommt billiger,wenn die voll gestaubt sind werdens gewaschen oder gleich neue drüber


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Grafikkarte stört Airflow? welche Lüfterposition? Ober- oder Unterdruck?*

Ob Über- oder Unterdruck ist im Bezug auf den Staub fast egal - grundsätzlich gilt:
Je höher der Luftdurchsatz der Lüfter, desto mehr Staub landet im Gehäuse.
Auch der beste Staubfilter hält nicht alles ab.

Bei starkem Unterdruck zieht's den Staub gerne mal durch Mesh-Front- und Seitenteile, auch wenn dort keine Lüfter sind.
Aber wenn du da ab und an vorsichtig mit dem Staubwedel und einer kräftigen Lunge sauber machen gehst, ist's kein Problem .


----------

